# something different



## paz (Jan 3, 2012)

I built this ss for my comfort. A large handle, easy to grip. and an angle between the handle and fork allows me to keep my wrist straight while the fork is pependicular to the ground. I haven't seen one like this and thought you guys might find it to be an iinteresting design.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's 6 different kinds of awesome man!

I really like the choice of materials and the integrated band clamps.

This has WIN written all over it, thanks for posting!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes... interesting indeed!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks strong and comfortable.
Easy to change bands.
Very innovative.
Good Job and thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is indeed a very nice design ... quite unique! How did you decided on the angle for the handle?

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Best "Tactical Ergo"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well made mate, looks tough as nails...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

looking good.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice design


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that a lot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like a real "Mil-Tac" design.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Crazy awesome


----------



## paz (Jan 3, 2012)

Charles
I held the grip like I was shooting, put it against the corner of a wall, then traced a line on the handle using the wall. The hard part was cutting the aluminum grip in half.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation! Clever technique. So it is truly a custom fit job. Still, there is a lot of similarity from one person to another, and I suspect your angle would suit most of us.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Nice and new! I like this a lot!
Welcome Paz.


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

That is really cool!

Dave


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

paz said:


> I built this ss for my comfort. A large handle, easy to grip. and an angle between the handle and fork allows me to keep my wrist straight while the fork is pependicular to the ground. I haven't seen one like this and thought you guys might find it to be an iinteresting design.


 I'm cruising some old posts. This one deserves a BUMP!
I shot a Bill hays prototype that belongs to Greywolf that had a similar angled handle. I liked it a lot. It's called the Alien Menace.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking shooter you made....May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice. Love the angles & simplicity :wave:


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Really nicely thought-out and executed. You've taken the basic and come up with simplicity itself; which makes

this shooter all the more special as form and function: meet.

So, without a Milling Machine and Slitting Saw - how did you cut the "angle in the Aluminium Handle?"

Bill's right about "Mil-Spec." !!!

DogBox

<PS> Are you up to doing a 'Template'? Thanks!


----------



## paz (Jan 3, 2012)

DogBox

Cutting the angle was quite scary and dangerous. I would suggest finding another way.

I used a chop saw. (electric miter saw)

Sorry no template. traded it to a fellow member for one of his cool shooters. Cant remember his name, its been a while.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Paz, if we can create a template from the photos would it be ok to share it?


----------



## paz (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure Beanflip, go for it.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Nice, finally something fresh and new! It totally looks like military equipment.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Innovative&#8230;&#8230;..! LBH2


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

looks stunning cool

cheers


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Hey Paz, if we can create a template from the photos would it be ok to share it?


Any success with that template?

If you know of a reputable Machine Shop that does Milling, ask them if they could do the angled cut by "Slitting Saw" on the Milling Machine.

I can't think offhand of a better way... Definately NOT by Chop-Saw [or, Drop Saw] If the angle is close to 30°, the Machine Shop may have

angle blocks to support it with. Ideal.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Beanmachine is just down south in Tx; maybe he could help out if we inquire of his skills?


----------

